# Unbelievable lake effect snow



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Woman on the weather channel was stuck for 30 hours on the highway in 5 feet of snow in Hamburg, NY. Survived on a juice box and a rice krispy treat and donations from stranded truck drivers.

They are expecting 2 more feet of snow.

Be prepared!

-edit-

State of Emergency declared. At least 6 dead.

http://preview.weather.com/travel/c...ws/buffalo-new-york-great-lakes-snow-20141119


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ouch, and I thought Michigan was bad!!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw the deal about the girls team stuck in NY.what 30? hours stuck in a bus,cars buried,snowplows cant reach them!!!

Generally,when NOAA posts a WINTER STORM WARNING,the lemmings just do what they always do.I realize that some are on the way to work,shopping etc,but what happened was pretty ridiculous. when a warning is posted where we live,we take it seriously,if we are low on supplies like gas for the snowthrower,food,whatever we make a fast trip and get what we need
so we don't have to deal with it.

I just don't see why some just naysay and get themselves stuck in a snowbank for a period of hours.....LISTEN UP YOU FOOLS!.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I stuffed my husband's car with all kinds of preps. He didn't even roll his eyes :lol:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder how many were prepared


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Aren't those rice things full of arsenic?

These lake effect storms really suck, they should drain the damn lake.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Saw the deal about the girls team stuck in NY.what 30? hours stuck in a bus,cars buried,snowplows cant reach them!!!
> 
> Generally,when NOAA posts a WINTER STORM WARNING,the lemmings just do what they always do.I realize that some are on the way to work,shopping etc,but what happened was pretty ridiculous. when a warning is posted where we live,we take it seriously,if we are low on supplies like gas for the snowthrower,food,whatever we make a fast trip and get what we need
> so we don't have to deal with it.
> ...


Actually, that bus getting stranded was not that bad of a situation, but it really depends upon the bus, model and a few details. That could easily be me on my many trips. I have driven I90 from Buffalo to Syracuse( where the lake effect snow storms are notorious) several times during a winter storm.

Think about this. The bus has a range of 1200 miles, we always leave the garage with a full tank of fuel. The driver usually carries 5 gallon of water, not potable. The bus has a bathroom on board. As long as you are stopped and at fast idle, you can keep warm, you just have to make sure the air intakes are kept snow free and the exhaust is clear, some are on the roof(newer) most are at the rear bumper. Should the toilet get full, you can dump and refill with the water. Plenty of sports teams carry cases of water. Snacks, maybe.

I'll stop there. Their Dispatcher should be fired for allowing this trip to go or continue into this disaster. However I can empathize too. I was sent down south to Bowling Green KY when a springtime storm of the century came up out of Texas(and we knew it was coming, forcasted for days in advance) and dumped 2 feet from South states to the Great Lakes. Closed down everything from a business standpoint. I never got stuck anywhere but it was senseless for me to be out trying to get home at 20mph. No restaurants open, sporadic power outages all over the place, no staff to operate. My office would not make the call to get off the road and pay for the group's hotel. They left the decision up to the group who would then have to pay for it. We finally gave up and found a hotel for about 40 people which is a miracle in itself (try finding a hotel with 25 rooms available in the middle of a crisis). Situations like this are what I am putting a 72 hr bag together for.

And now a PSA for those who don't have a lot of experience with big snow storms and getting stuck. Probably the #1 thing that kills most people that get stuck is not freezing to death, it is carbon monoxide poisoning because the exhaust got blocked and the gas seeped back into the vehicle. You don't really smell it, you just go to sleep and never wake up. Run the engine sparingly. Hopefully you put some gear in the car to sustain for a few days. Melting snow for water is a last resort, so keep a case on hand. Have the ability to signal for help, mirror for daylight, flashlight for night (helicopter searchers), DO NOT try to hike your way out of your situation unless you absolutely know where you are going to go to. A sub zero rated sleeping bag can sustain you for a long time in a car that has been stuck, just vent the windows properly, be patient and wait it out. Keep the phone charged up and keep trying to let someone know where you are, help will come eventually. Mainly remain calm and enjoy the adventure and make good survival decisions that will keep you safe and alive to tell the tale.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Good advice. As I understand it, that girls' team had to subsist on meltwater and whatever someone had in their pockets. Understand that this trip to Buffalo is normally a 3 1/2 hour trip. And the driver was NOT a prepper.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Aren't those rice things full of arsenic?
> 
> These lake effect storms really suck, they should drain the damn lake.


The Lake is getting drained, into the ocean


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is it just me, or does it sound a little extreme to claim she "survived on juice and rice krispy treats"?
It's 1.25 days worth of time.
The only real worry would be hypothermia.
To imply that she could have died without the juice and treat is a bit much...


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Just another good reason to move out of New York. I have a friend that used to live in Buffalo,NY. He said it sucked during the winter, but was a great place in the summer. He tells me that deep snow was the norm, this however is a bit extreme. It's pretty darned cold for this time of the year nationwide.....climate change??


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Good advice. As I understand it, that girls' team had to subsist on meltwater and whatever someone had in their pockets. Understand that this trip to Buffalo is normally a 3 1/2 hour trip. And the driver was NOT a prepper.


Actually I was just at Univ of Buffalo with the Akron Univ football team last week. I'm unsure who the Bball teams use for transportation or if they have their own team bus, this whole excursion into trouble could of easily been avoided if they had just stayed put in PGH for another day. I 90 routinely gets shut down for snow, this should not have been a surprise for anyone living in that area.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I seen about all the things mentioned on the news yesterday too. One thing that stuck in my mind was a lady they interview who was snowed in she claimed she had about three days worth of food stored up. Three days?? Even in my young wild and crazy single days I had much more than three days worth of food around the house, to think she lives in an area where things like large snow storms are not uncommon, what was she thinking?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I seen about all the things mentioned on the news yesterday too. One thing that stuck in my mind was a lady they interview who was snowed in she claimed she had about three days worth of food stored up. Three days?? Even in my young wild and crazy single days I had much more than three days worth of food around the house, to think she lives in an area where things like large snow storms are not uncommon, what was she thinking?


I betcha that after this,theres gonna be a lot of new preppers in that area of NY!.....or anywhere after seeing weather like this.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I betcha that after this,theres gonna be a lot of new preppers in that area of NY!.....or anywhere after seeing weather like this.


you be wrong on that, plenty of big govt come help me mentalities there. Had a guy yell at me because I did not use the cross walk to cross the street, this was not in a city, it was out in some strip mall area.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> you be wrong on that, plenty of big govt come help me mentalities there. Had a guy yell at me because I did not use the cross walk to cross the street, this was not in a city, it was out in some strip mall area.


Maybe,who knows.I hope some of them learned a lesson since,that area is known for that kind of weather(not as bad though)from lake Erie.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know three days away from not having any food, is just beyond my thinking. I guess living day by day is perhaps the norm anymore?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SURVIVED 30 hours with just rice krispies


GIVE me a break... 30 hours... and just managed to live..

its 30 hours.. she might die from cold but nobody has starved to death in 30 hours... I doubt in a cold clime she could die of thirst in 30 hours...

what a crazy story


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I seen about all the things mentioned on the news yesterday too. One thing that stuck in my mind was a lady they interview who was snowed in she claimed she had about three days worth of food stored up. Three days?? Even in my young wild and crazy single days I had much more than three days worth of food around the house, to think she lives in an area where things like large snow storms are not uncommon, what was she thinking?


Hell, in my earlier days. I had enough booze and munchies to last me 3 days!

AJ


----------

